# 1V electric homebuild



## nzbrad (19/4/19)

Hey fellas
First post here, but been doing a bit of research on this site, lots of good info!
I'm currently building a 1V recirculating system from an old 50l keg and basing the design off a QldKev thread from 2012.

Yesterday I installed the element as low as I could to allow me to still tighten the nut (weldless).

The keg has a dish in the bottom which means that it will take about 9L of wort to cover the element. Can anyone foresee this much deadspace causing any issues? I'm also curious to see what sort of volume it takes other systems to cover the element? If anyone knows off the top of their heads I'll be keen to find out from you.

I'm planning on using a plastic bucket with slits and wholes put in the bottom to use as a grain basket.

Brad


----------



## Matplat (20/4/19)

nzbrad said:


> Hey fellas
> First post here, but been doing a bit of research on this site, lots of good info!
> I'm currently building a 1V recirculating system from an old 50l keg and basing the design off a QldKev thread from 2012.
> 
> ...



Dunno how much volume it takes to cover my element, but it really doesn't matter. You will be using at least 15-20l for the mash anyway. If you're concerned about it, you can just bend the element lower anyway.

I also recommend getting a 19l bigW pot to use as a grain basket, cheap as chips and stainless! I can fit about 6kg of grain in mine.


----------



## nzbrad (20/4/19)

Sweet cheers man. Gonna carry on with it so will see how it goes. 
Unfortunately we don't have big W here in New Zealand. I was a little concerned about using a plastic bucket, but figure it can't be any different than using an esky style mash tun. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## Sidney Harbour-Bridge (20/4/19)

Think I'd just buy the big robobrew or guten to do that, save a lot of arsing about


----------



## Reg Holt (21/4/19)

If you are going to be brewing large batches it wouldn't really matter as long as you are adding the 9 litres to your water to grain ratio or even doing full volume mash on smaller batches. I have made a grain basket before from a 20 litre pail but only had drilled holes and not slots, wouldn't like the chance of the slit opening up.


----------



## nzbrad (21/4/19)

Good point Reg. drilling sounds the way to go, I think the slots would definitely open up.
Yea I could buy a pre-made system, but I like tinkering and I have access to a grainfather for the time being so there is no hurry.
Will just carry on and see how we go. If it works out I'll post some pictures.


----------

